# kribenis



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

just a quick pic i got the other day...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

cool pic


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like that color fade. SO nice. Does he have the red on the side of his mouth on the other side?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea he does, his colours dont look so good as i just moved him into there


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

hmmm, i recognize those fish!

Cant think why!!









Lets have a full tank shot


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

nice looking fish u have there.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's beautiful


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Nice pic.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice fish

i'm 99% shure thats a female


----------

